# Don Fortner



## tcalbrecht (Nov 30, 2016)

A friend recommended a couple YouTube messages by this fellow. 

[video=youtube;d3CJlLv3MfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3CJlLv3MfE&t=1881s[/video]

I was shocked by the blatant misrepresentation of the reformed faith by this fellow. My friend is coming out of a bad situation where he was burned by legalism, and he appears to be heading headlong in the opposite direction. He's using the same "heresy" language as this Fortner fellow.

Any recommendations to help my friend?

Thanks.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 30, 2016)

I think this pastor holds to 'eternal justification' and the archangel Michael being Jesus. If I am correct, he needs to be avoided like the black plague.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2016)

He holds to eternal justification. Rejects progressive sanctification and holds only to positional sanctification, and has said that God was just as pleased with King David when he was in the arms of Bathsheba as when he was dancing before the Ark of the Covenant (to illustrate the unchanging love of God).


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 30, 2016)

As convicted1 noted, this man has been associated with Hyper-Calvinism. (Those who hold to eternal justification are often if not always hypers.) Antinomianism, whether doctrinal, practical or both, sometimes goes hand in hand with Hyper-Calvinism. 

I believe that Fortner has been discussed in some past threads and that Pergamum has some experience with him.


----------



## timfost (Dec 30, 2016)

Having grown up in a hyper-Calvinist church, we invited Fortner to speak at our family conference for an entire week back in 2000. I believe that he does not really distinguish between jusification and sanctification. This seems to flow from the doctrine of eternal justification as it denies a progression in holiness.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 31, 2016)

convicted1 said:


> I think this pastor holds to 'eternal justification' and the archangel Michael being Jesus. If I am correct, he needs to be avoided like the black plague.


That archangel Michael bit would need some fleshing out to understand exactly what he is claiming.

Who but Our Lord is the glorious man of Daniel's vision in chapters 10-12? I know Calvin and Matthew Henry held to this classic view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

